# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente autoriza un trasvase de 10 hectómetros cúbicos para el mes de septiembre a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura

## Embalses

Boletín Oficial del Estado
*El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente autoriza un trasvase de 10 hectómetros cúbicos para el mes de septiembre a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura* 
•           *En cumplimiento de la normativa y de acuerdo a la propuesta de la comisión técnica responsable de aplicar las reglas de explotación del trasvase*
•           *La cantidad de agua a trasvasar garantiza todos los suministros de la cuenca cedente, así como el abastecimiento de las cuencas receptoras (2,5 millones de personas de las provincias de Murcia, Alicante y Almería)*

*17 de septiembre de 2015-* El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha autorizado un trasvase de 10 hectómetros cúbicos (Hm3) de agua para el mes de septiembre con el objetivo de atender las necesidades hídricas de las cuencas receptoras, entre las que se encuentra el abastecimiento de 2,5 millones de personas de las provincias de Murcia, Alicante y Almería, garantizando todos los suministros de agua de la cuenca cedente (la del Tajo).

El trasvase de agua, que hoy publica el Boletín Oficial del Estado, se autoriza en cumplimiento de la normativa establecida y de acuerdo a la propuesta de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, responsable de aplicar las reglas de explotación de esta infraestructura.

La cantidad de agua a trasvasar, 10 Hm3, ha sido propuesta por la citada Comisión  para lograr un equilibrio entre las necesidades actuales de los usuarios y la garantía de abastecimiento de agua en otoño, teniendo en cuenta el nivel 3, de circunstancias hidrológicas excepcionales, en que se encuentra el sistema del trasvase del Acueducto Tajo-Segura.

*MECANISMO CLARO DE APLICACIÓN DEL TRASVASE FIJADO POR LEY*
El informe de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura se ciñe a las reglas de explotación fijadas en el Real Decreto 773/2014, que definen un mecanismo claro de aplicación en función del volumen almacenado en los embalses de Entrepeñas y de Buendía (en las provincias de Guadalajara y Cuenca), aportaciones hídricas recibidas, valores de consumo de referencia y desembalses necesarios para atender a la cuenca cedente.

Los acuerdos alcanzados en 2013 entre el Gobierno y las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras del trasvase (Extremadura, Comunidad de Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Comunidad Valenciana y Región de Murcia), elevados a rango de ley (Ley de Evaluación Ambiental de 2013), permitieron aumentar el umbral  del trasvase en defensa de la cuenca cedente de 240 Hm3 a 400 Hm3.

De acuerdo con el régimen transitorio previsto, en 2015 los trasvases son legalmente posibles en tanto las reservas de la cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía) no estén por debajo del umbral de 304 Hm3. El pasado 1 de septiembre estos embalses almacenaban un total de 351,57 Hm3, lo que ha permitido este nuevo trasvase hoy autorizado.

*SEQUÍA EN LAS CUENCAS DEL SEGURA Y DEL JÚCAR*
La cuencas del Segura y del Júcar presentan una situación hidrológica de sequía que tiende a agravarse. Para paliar esta situación, el Gobierno aprobó, el pasado mes de mayo, dos Reales Decretos de Sequía para cada una de las dos cuencas en los que se establecen medidas excepcionales y limitadas en el tiempo que permiten incrementar el agua disponible en la zona: permitiendo el uso de pozos de emergencia, el agua laminada en embalses, medidas de control de usos y pérdidas de agua, etc. 

El Ejecutivo ya aprobó un crédito extraordinario para financiar las actuaciones que con carácter urgente deben acometerse en las cuencas del Júcar y del Segura por un importe total de 50 millones de euros. Todas estas obras ya se encuentran en fase de ejecución.

Esta declaración de sequía ha sido prorrogada por el último Consejo de Ministros, el pasado viernes, hasta el 30 de septiembre del próximo año, con el objeto de que el Gobierno pueda seguir aplicando en la próxima campaña de riego medidas excepcionales para paliar los efectos  de  la sequía en las demarcaciones del Júcar y del Segura. 

*NECESIDAD DE UN CONSUMO RESPONSABLE*
Al margen de las medidas que el Gobierno está adoptando para paliar en la medida de lo posible los efectos de la sequía, el Ministerio ha vuelto a reclamar la colaboración ciudadana para lograr un consumo responsable del agua.



==================================================  ==================================================  ==================================================  ==================================================  =============

Información relacionada/complementaria

08-mar-2014.- La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo certifica que hoy se ha alcanzado el volumen embalsado conjunto de 900 hm3 en Entrepeñas y Buendía

Ley 21/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de evaluación ambiental.

----------

Los terrines (17-sep-2015),termopar (17-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## Embalses

*El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha anunciado este jueves que recurrirá el nuevo trasvase de 10 hectómetros cúbicos del Tajo al Segura correspondiente al mes de septiembre* 


*Los embalses se encuentran ahora al 14,20%*


El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha anunciado este jueves que recurrirá el nuevo trasvase de 10 hectómetros cúbicos del Tajo al Segura correspondiente al mes de septiembre y que ha sido publicado hoy en el Boletín Oficial del Estado.

Fuentes del Ejecutivo castellanomanchego han informado a Efe de la presentación de este recurso, que será el tercero que el actual Gobierno regional presente sobre este tema, ya que también ha recurrido los trasvases aprobados en julio y agosto. En este caso, como en los anteriores, el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha tiene previsto argumentar que el trasvase se ha aprobado a pesar de que la cuenca se encuentra en hidrológica excepcional, nivel 3.

Asimismo, el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha basará su recurso en que las derivaciones de agua de la cuenca del Tajo a la del Segura se están realizando cuando los pantanos de cabecera se encuentran por debajo del mínimo trasvasable de 400 hectómetros cúbicos.

De hecho, los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía, en la cabecera del Tajo, embalsaban 351,36 hectómetros cúbicos de agua el lunes 14 de septiembre, lo que supone que están al 14,20 por ciento. En concreto, el pantano de Buendía almacena 230,22 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, el 14 % de su capacidad total y el de Entrepeñas tiene 125,24 hectómetros cúbicos y está al 14,5 % de su capacidad total de embalse.


http://www.abc.es/toledo/ciudad/2015...509171101.html

----------

termopar (17-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me llama la atención las explicitas, y, en mi opinión y la de muchos, FALSAS cifras que se dan en ésta orden ministerial.

*Primero*, no se garantizan los suministros de la cuenca cedente, son varios pueblos abastecidos con cisternas y Madrid ha tenido que reducir y cesar en su toma del Tajo para los pueblos del sur de esa CCAA.

*Segundo*, la ministra se esfuerza, en un texto dictado o copiado por el SCRATS, en dar una cifra falsa de personas abastecidas con el Desvío del Tajo. Habla de 2,5 millones, y aquí en ésta web se explica el fraude de esa afirmación, que repito, es FALSA, para eso están las desaladoras:



> *El Trasvase Tajo-Segura y el abastecimiento de las poblaciones de Murcia y Alicante*
> Se viene afirmando por responsables políticos y medios de comunicación que con el agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura se abastecen «más de 2,5 millones de habitantes de Murcia y Alicante». Se trata, sin duda, de destacar la importancia de este Trasvase para el abastecimiento de población, pero ello debería hacerse sin torturar las cifras para hacerles confesar mentiras manifiestas.
> Porque en estos tiempos de Internet, donde cualquier curioso interesado tiene a su disposición bibliotecas y enciclopedias que permiten consultar o verificar cualquier dato, no se pueden lanzar a los vientos afirmaciones tan alejadas de la verdad, pues no son tiempos para convertir en verdades mentiras repetidas cientos de veces al más puro estilo goebbelsiano.
> Vayamos a las cifras. Para abastecer a 2,5 millones de habitantes se necesitan aproximadamente unos 100 m³ por habitante y año, lo que viene a representar menos de 300 litros por habitante y día. Se trata de un área con elevadas temperaturas, turismo y grandes poblaciones. Pues bien, el resultado de multiplicar 2,5 millones de habitantes por 100 m³/habitante y año sale que serían necesarios unos 250 hm³/año. Pero del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, en sus 36 años de funcionamiento, solamente se ha dispuesto para abastecimiento de una media inferior a 100 hm³/año (el resto, es decir la mayor parte, se ha dedicado a los riegos).
> 
> Conclusión: según se deduce de lo que nos repiten machaconamente los responsables políticos y los medios de comunicación, los ciudadanos de Murcia y Alicante llevan 36 años disponiendo solamente de un 40 % de la dotación necesaria para su abastecimiento, con lo que no habrían podido llevar a cabo convenientemente el aseo de las personas y domicilios, el cuidado de parques y jardines, la limpieza viaria y las demás necesidades que cubre un abastecimiento moderno. Como se puede colegir, las mentiras irreflexivas pueden llevar a situaciones de auténtica comedia bufa.


http://www.acuademia.com/2015/09/el-...ante/#more-537
 El CYII consume 1,2 Hm3 al día para 6,5 millones de personas. Y en Levante no se consume menos agua de abastecimiento que Madrid.

*Tercero* Se sigue sin tener en cuenta la colmatación de los embalses, algo que sería necesario debido  a la presión insoportable que hace sobre ellos el Desvío del Tajo al Segura.

*Cuarto* La OM vuelve a hablar de la sequía del Segura, cuando en el Segura no hay sequía, como así manifiestan los regantes tradicionales, que estaban en contra del esperpento de Decreto que lo ampara. No hay sequía, hay un saqueo y una sobreexplotación del agua del Tajo por parte de los regantes del Scrats. Un saqueo que el año pasado se llevó casi 500 Hm3 ya que en palabras de su "peculiar" presidente, se plantó hasta en las macetas de las terrazas, sin previsión ninguna y sin control por parte de las autoridades regionales de un Sindicato que está acostumbrado a hacer y deshacer como les viene en gana, simplemente por motivos electorales.

*Quinto* El Tajo, es uno de los pocos ríos que no tiene un caudal ambiental. Sus caudales son mínimos y no se cumplen en gran parte del año, luego para que la media salga en cifras redondas le dan más caudal en periodos cortos como ha ocurrido en Julio, cuando deberían haberlo hecho en Marzo o Abril que hubiera sido lo natural, dedicando para ello los 10 Hm3 previstos en el Plan de cuenca y que obvian. NO SE CUMPLE LA DMA, y por tanto el trasvase está fuera de la ley, ya que si se cumpliera, no habría agua para trasvasar.

*Sexto* Si hay un uso para el que son idóneas las desaladoras, es el abastecimiento de la población. Por qué no se hace? el Desvío del Tajo al Segura, cobra a 0,18 euros el m3 para ese fin, y parece ser que luego al público les cobran cantidades en torno a 1,5 euros (aproximadamente, si alguien tiene el dato exacto, que lo ponga) Alguien se lo explica?

 En fin, esto es un saqueo sin precedentes, una situación insoportable que hay que eliminar de raíz, y que sirva de ejemplo para que la población se oponga a posibles nuevos trasvases.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (17-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Qué pena de Trasvase! Sin palabras me he quedado. Pero ya se veia venir, y seguirá asi por mucho tiempo porque la sequía seguirá. Esto es como el cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga. Había agua y se consumió toda sin pensar en el futuro. Y ahora que papá estado lo solucione, destrozando la cuenca alta del Tajo pero sin usar desaladoras que están tocadas por el demonio y además hay elecciones a la vista.

----------

NoRegistrado (17-sep-2015)

----------

